# Internet Radio



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is an internet radio station I listen to a lot: http://radioio.com/channel/player?voxID=31 

This is the most recent play list (by band name): G. Love and Special Sauce,  Railroad Earth, Jimi Hendrix (Machine Gun), Lake Trout, Robert Walker, My Morning Jacket, Ween, Dixie Dregs, Tishamingo, Rusted Root, Donna Jean & The Tricksters, Trey Anastasio, Mojack, Fareed Haque Group.

It's called RadiIO JAM. A cross genre station that plays anything that loosely fits into the Jam Band definition (emphasis on loosely). You'd have to listen to this station for several days to really make a judgement. Not included in the last fifteen are of course the traditional: the ABB, The Dead, Jeff Beck, Gov't Mule, Phish, and newer bands - The New Masterminds, Garaj Mahal, Galactic,.....

Radio IO has several stations, genre and cross-genre based.

Some stuff I don't care for. I can't get into Morning Jacket for example. And for Weener,... I mean Ween, ... well, ...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the link Robert. I love Jam Bands! sdsre


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the link robert
ive been listening to these while tinkering lately-

http://www.live365.com/stations/dj_ron
http://www.live365.com/stations/tha_goat


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

What a great station! That is the first time I have ever heard Gov't Mule, moe., and Neil Young all in a row on a radio station. Thank's again for the link:food-smiley-004:.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mario said:


> What a great station! That is the first time I have ever heard Gov't Mule, moe., and Neil Young all in a row on a radio station. Thank's again for the link:food-smiley-004:.


And they play lots of live stuff. I love the live version of Moe's Blue Jean Pizza. Most of the Gov't Mule is live too. One of the regular rotation songs was Neil Young's 'Ordinary People' - the live 16 min. version. One of the few current Jam Bands I'd heard before I found this station was Umphrey's McGee. Since then - Moe, The Breakfast, New Monsoon, Les Claypool and the Bucket of Bernie Brains, ad infinitum...

Right now a band called 'Jazz is Dead' is playing.

This is also the ONLY station in which I have heard every single cut from Frank Zappa's HOT RATS. 

Oh, Moe is on right now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Oh, Moe is on right now.


That Live Moe Medley lasted for 42 minutes - where do they find this stuff !!!


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

There's an assortment of stuff on this, too:

http://www.wfmu.org/

Each disc jockey is different in focus.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link Robert... been up all night, still am, working on some contract work due tomorow... uh, today... good music's been keeping me alive and going, not to mention s'given me a list of authors that I'd like to check out more in the future.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> That Live Moe Medley lasted for 42 minutes - where do they find this stuff !!!


moe. (and Gov't Mule for that matter) is a taper friendly band that allow fans to tape their shows and share with fans. I am very happy I'm not the only person who has heard of them. About 3-4 years ago, I saw them backup the Allman Brothers here in London and they blew me away. Great musicians!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Good thread. I'll check out those today. I normally listen to Radio Paradise - if you like diverse music, this is a great one:

http://www.radioparadise.com/



5:52 am -  B-52's - Planet Claire
5:49 am -  The Who - The Real Me
5:46 am -  Spoon - Don't Let It Get You Down
5:42 am -  Beck - Jack-Ass
5:38 am -  Feist - My Moon My Man
5:33 am -  Nina Simone - My Baby Just Cares For Me
5:29 am -  Josh Ritter - Kathleen
5:25 am -  Vienna Teng - Whatever You Want
5:21 am -  Turin Brakes - Pain Killer (Summer Rain)
5:17 am -  The Decemberists - The Crane Wife 3
5:11 am -  Neil Halstead - Seasons
5:06 am -  Joseph Arthur - In The Sun
5:00 am -  Jethro Tull - With You There to Help Me
4:54 am -  Gomez - How We Operate
4:51 am -  Arctic Monkeys - Fluorescent Adolescent
4:42 am -  David Bowie - Station To Station


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

If you all like that you'd love sattelite radio! I have Sirius and I can also listen at work. The only problem for me is I surf the channels cause there is so much I love! There's a 24hr Grateful Dead, 24hr Springsteen, All Jam stations! It's incredible.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

What is Internect Radio?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

What a great station this is. I have been listening to it everyday since this thread was started. Right now it is playing one of my fav bands Aquirium Rescue Unit. The guitar player is amazing...Jimmy Herring. Thank you again Robert!


----------

